# Resplendant PD 298



## gazb159 (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking for anyone who sailed with me on either the steel or wooden boats.
This would have been between 1985 and 1989.

Get in touch and let me know what you are up to.
Cheers,
Gary Buchan.
(TENKO)(Thumb)


----------

